# What Arrow are shooting for 3-D



## vandal44 (Mar 26, 2005)

I have been looking for a good arrow for 3-D. I am not brand loyal. What are you guys shooting.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

CE Linejammer 350s


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

I shoot Linejammers for ASA, because speed does not matter. I shoot Lightspeed for IBO, grained out for maximum speed.


----------



## knobby (Mar 4, 2003)

Gold Tip 22 Series


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

rustyfence said:


> I shoot Linejammers for ASA, because speed does not matter. I shoot Lightspeed for IBO, grained out for maximum speed.


Are you shooting the new Linejammers with Weight Forward and Bufftuff?


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Ce Cxlss 150


----------



## Big_tojo (Aug 18, 2007)

I shoot Gold Tip X Cutters.. They shoot great best arrow ive ever used for 3d.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*Victory*

VX22HVs with uni bushings and Beiter nocks, fletched with 2.3" 3D Duravanes. Great shooting arrows.


----------



## J3100 (Mar 4, 2006)

victory vx22hv with predators insert and 75gn tip 27in shaft 320 total


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I plan to use Goldtip Pro 22s for 3D, they seem to shoot really good for my setups just have not made it to a 3D shoot yet.....next year though. :tongue:


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

MOHAChase said:


> Are you shooting the new Linejammers with Weight Forward and Bufftuff?


Sure am:wink:


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

30X Goldtip for ASA, X-cutters for IBO!


----------



## Bowtek1 (Apr 30, 2008)

Victory X-ringer 350 HV1, 80gr SS nibs, pin nocks, 3" 3d duravane, 28", 295 grains, 59# 28.5" Commander, 280 fps on the nose.


----------



## bradly (Mar 16, 2008)

Goldtip pro 22 series


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Gold Tip X Cutters :thumbs_up


----------



## BYRD CREEK (Jan 22, 2007)

Easton 2311 Eclipse


----------



## asquires2 (Feb 12, 2006)

351 gr GT 22's


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

gold tip 22 pro's


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*Gold tip 22 pro series*

I got to say that I have done very well with the Gold tip pro 22's, I have WON First place 4 out of the 4 3D shoots I have been to this year!


----------



## IL CSS Shooter (Jan 12, 2007)

Gold Tip Pro Hunters 55/75. They spine the best for my set up. And I can run 100 grains in the nose and still get ASA Speed.


----------



## "GOON" (Nov 13, 2007)

*Carbon Express!*

I shoot the Carbon Express Maxima 3-D select, with the .360 bushings and easton "G" noks. They r sweet, with all black mini blazers and black noks, look just like somethin Johnny Cash would shoot, lol!


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Victory X-ringer HV350 with 100 gr. stainless steel points and 1.5" NAP quickspins. Work great and very consistent.


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*3-D Arrow*

Victory XHV1 250's. 65gr. point 4" low profile Norway Duravanes. Total 335gr. 296fps @62.5lbs pull. Very consistent arrow with diameter to cut lines!!! Switched from GT Ultra Light pro 22s. Like the Victory arrow by far over the GT. Not just saying that because I'm on Victory's shooting staff. Could have gotten off of the shooting staff this year, but hounded them to be back on it again. Great Arrow!!!
Good Luck All !!!


----------



## MA Texas (Feb 27, 2008)

Gold Tip 30X


----------



## Wild Bill 71 (Dec 4, 2004)

LineJammer 250's for 3D.

Bill


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

Easton Fat Boy


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

Victory XHV .350 w/ 100 grain nibbs,Battledrum wraps,black pin nocks and AAE EP1.6...black of course.


----------



## supertechy (Oct 28, 2007)

*arrows*

Ultralights


----------



## aearley (Mar 30, 2008)

Carbon Force Radial X Weave 200 Predators. Low cost, and as long as I do my part they will do theirs.


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

Carbon express CXL's with the adjustable weight point system. 290 grains at 303fps for IBO legal.


----------



## vandal44 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Thanks for the help*

Thanks for all of the input. It looks like there are a lot of Gold Tip and Victory shooters. I am surprised that there are not more Easton and Carbon Express people.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

*Victory X-ringers*

Been putting up my best scores ever since going to these arrows.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

fatboys


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

Carbontech Cheetah 45-70 @ 306 gr


----------



## rocket83 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Linejammer's*

Just ordered Linejammer 350's with 4 inch low pro's


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

knobby said:


> Gold Tip 22 Series




:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

I am giving Easton Lightspeeds ago this year


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

cxl2 250 selects


just bought a doz of the new spine selects to try..........


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

CXL2-250 still got a 1/2 dz after 3yrs.


----------



## Okie Archer (May 16, 2007)

Not very many folks shooting aluminums. I'm shooting Cobalts 2213s with good results.


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

CX Linejammers.

320 grains with a decent FOC (9%). This is a good common sense 3D arrow. They are very straight, concistent, very light and a 25/64 series line cutter shaft that you can actually spine without the use of 90# limbs.:darkbeer:

I was going to use Victory arrows but after using these I will stick with them. They are a bit fatter and spine very well for a 60# set up. I have hands down shot the best 3D scores of my life with these arrows. Before these I used Fatboys and wont be looking back.


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Gold Tip pro X cutter 430 gr


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

gold tip x-cutter.90gr tip 350 gr total.they fly very well and are dirt cheap @56$ a dozen.


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

X-cutters


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

Easton Fatboys


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

gold tip ultralights..........500's

ive got them set up to fly really well.

camoham


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

i shoot easton kobalt 2613


----------



## KCC (Aug 27, 2007)

*Arrows*

Beman 9.3 Same as the Fatboys, just half the price.


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Fatboys for a fat boy. One tough arrow


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Fatboys


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Victory vx22HV


----------



## baldarcher (May 1, 2006)

Victory HV1 350's Mini Blazers, most consistent I've ever used


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

carbon tech cheetah 400 gold label


----------



## conrad819 (Jun 9, 2008)

No wind - gt series 22 pro
windy - easton acc 3-28
really windy - easton ace 470

3 set ups


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Fat Boy 400's for Me, 80grn nibs' mini blazers:wink:total 351 grn.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Nothing quite say's it as good as pictures. Easton FatBoy 400's W/Bohning vanes.


----------



## shaner3d (May 6, 2008)

*3d arrows*

fatboy 400's and lovin' em!


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Axis*

Easton Axis 400s...no problem getting the speed needed.....nice and consistent groups, reduced wind drift.


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Beman 9.3, same arrow as the Easton Fatboy, just 1/2 the price.


----------



## JStrebin (Feb 9, 2008)

*Easton All the Way*

Easton Lightspeed 3D 400 @ 351 gr

thinking of going to Fatboy 400 but not sure if a wanna change just yet


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

"GOON" said:


> I shoot the Carbon Express Maxima 3-D select, with the .360 bushings and easton "G" noks. They r sweet, with all black mini blazers and black noks, look just like somethin Johnny Cash would shoot, lol!


I shoot mine with black Quikspins. Nice arrows.


----------



## speedkills77 (Jun 3, 2008)

I shoot CARBON EXPRESS 350!!! Very good all around arrow.


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

Easton Lightspeed 400's


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

Easton Fatboys - shoot great.


----------



## mq1_kenobi (Jan 29, 2006)

easton lightspeed 3d 400 80gn cb point unibushing gee nock 3d bliss:darkbeer:


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

*Easton Fatboys*

:wink:


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

Easton Fatboys or ACC 3-49's


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

mq1_kenobi said:


> easton lightspeed 3d 400 80gn cb point unibushing gee nock 3d bliss:darkbeer:


Those are mine too 

Cut @ 27.5 " with Micro Blazers


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

easton fatboys


----------



## BOWdacious (Jun 13, 2002)

Carbon Impact XLT's for 3D,indoor and hunting
Very straight
Extemely durable


----------



## Gary Lee Head (Feb 5, 2007)

2613's @420 grains


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

GoldTip Ultra Lights 600s.


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Easton Fatboys 400 75 grn nibs


----------



## chriss2375 (Jun 9, 2008)

CT cheetahs


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

Carbon Express CXL with one set up, Maxima 3D selects with the other.

hd


----------

